# Detailing shop



## StevieG-09 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there any shops that do detailing stuff in the southwales area?
Maybe even around swansea? Somewere that is not halfords..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

glossmax dont know which part of wales though


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

glossmax based in bridgend no where in Swansea thats for sure. I rely on the autosmart van and the internet


----------



## StevieG-09 (Aug 18, 2009)

justina3 said:


> glossmax based in bridgend no where in Swansea thats for sure. I rely on the autosmart van and the internet


So this glossmax place, they acctualy have a shop were you can go in and look at things, i dont mind gettin stuff of the internet, but would be nice to be able to go into a shop and have a look at things aswel.
Whats the autosmart van?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

porthcawl mate


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> porthcawl mate


RJ's in gorsenion has a small selection...one of the workers is on here 'Hawkey skyline', they have a small selection, but are always helpful, and do a small discount for large purchases (well did for me )


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol forgot about them , mainly AG and megs , was in there in the week lol


----------



## StevieG-09 (Aug 18, 2009)

If its just AG and megs, can go to halfords for all that too.
Stuff like Dodo, and bigger brands. Not really too fussed just thought it might be cool to go somewere that did them.


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

StevieG-09 said:


> If its just AG and megs, can go to halfords for all that too.
> Stuff like Dodo, and bigger brands. Not really too fussed just thought it might be cool to go somewere that did them.


RJ's would like to introduce it, but no call for it..and tbh for what its worth, you might as well get that stuff from the net.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I think James at Ti22 stocks some 'upmarket' (i.e. not Halfords) products like Swissvax for customer purchase. I'm sure he'll be along in a minute.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

As said, were open Half day Wednesday, full day Thursday, Friday and Saturday 

We stock Meguiars, Bilt Hamber, Autoglym, Duragloss, lake country, 3M and Valet Pro

We also have our own products and were the only UK stockist of Danase products :thumb:

Oooo and Raceglaze, always forget about them :lol:


----------



## StevieG-09 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bailes said:


> As said, were open Half day Wednesday, full day Thursday, Friday and Saturday
> 
> We stock Meguiars, Bilt Hamber, Autoglym, Duragloss, lake country, 3M and Valet Pro
> 
> ...


Your only open them days isit? Were abouts are you? Got a postcode or something?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

StevieG-09 said:


> Your only open them days isit? Were abouts are you? Got a postcode or something?


CF36 3DH :thumb:


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Good shop too Im always in there :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Top guys with good advice at Glossmax, shall be down there again soon.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

mattjonescardiff said:


> I think James at Ti22 stocks some 'upmarket' (i.e. not Halfords) products like Swissvax for customer purchase. I'm sure he'll be along in a minute.........


Haha cheers matt!

I keep some Swissvax and Dodo in stock, as well as MF's, drying towels etc etc. Not loads, as I concentrate on applying it mainly! But I do stock the bits that you can't get from halfords etc.

I'm in Newport - NP198JL

James


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Bailes said:


> We also have our own products and were the only UK stockist of Danase products :thumb:


I thought Danase was no more?


----------



## mogz (Jan 18, 2010)

:thumb:Was in the Glossmax shop on friday - had to stop myself spending shed loads of cash! Everything you need and more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

spooks said:


> I thought Danase was no more?


We still got left over stock, Wet Glaze (Awesome Product), Paint Sealent, Interior dressing, Exterior dressing and loads of the shampoo


----------

